# MI Electronic Fingerprints



## tjq (Nov 21, 2006)

The new process for electronic fingerprints in Michigan speeds up the process substantially. My MI CCW took 26 days from application to approval and issue.

The folks at the Clerk's office in Washtenaw County are friendly, helpful and answer your questions when you call them. :smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats  :mrgreen:


----------



## tjq (Nov 21, 2006)

Shipwreck,

Thanks! Had a CCW in FL and then relocated. It took a few years, but I am back in my comfort zone again. This site is great and has an amazing amount of info.

Shoot straight and stay well,

tjq


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I didn't even need to be finger printing here in Montana and had my CCW in a week. I love this state!


----------



## nelso193 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm taking the CCW course next week and was told I could receive my license in under 30 days for Oakland County.


----------

